# hgh frag



## patrickjfanning (May 19, 2011)

I'm 6', 210lbs. 14%bf. I recently ordered 15mg's of hgh frah (3-5mg bottles). Running 250 mcg twice a day. That's enough for 30days. I'm over 1/2way through with no results. The company I bought this from I've since read some bad reviews of. They're not one of our sponsors. Not sure if I'm allowed to say who it it. Anyway, should I results by now?? By the way, I eat clean and bust my butt in the gym 5 days a week.   And I'm still 14% bf...


----------



## Klutch (May 19, 2011)

yes u can say... i did not have good results with frag at 500mg 2x a week... it sucks


----------



## SwoleChamp (May 20, 2011)

also may be the company...400mg a day from Gen X was killer for me, had noticable loss of bf within first week...i had friends who tried some other companies and noticed nothing...i guess its all about getting what you pay for


----------



## gamma (May 20, 2011)

Yeah I notice good fat los s in a little less than a week. I also had a hugh drop in blood sugar. So its a no go  for  me .


----------



## patrickjfanning (May 20, 2011)

Yeah, I think most of my order is bunk.  I'm just gonna post the supplier. 
PRESICION PEPTIDES...
I hope this isn't agents forum rules...


----------



## Klutch (May 21, 2011)

No I think bunk sites should be called out... If anyone disagrees they won't have good credibility with me...


----------



## SwoleChamp (May 21, 2011)

yea read reviews on precision, not much good to say about them, and ive known a few ppl get sick from there peptides...u get what you pay for...

and i will say that most of there research chems are way underdosed, including clen, letro, aromasin, and t3


----------



## patrickjfanning (May 21, 2011)

I also got some liquid Levitra and nothing at all.  Ive read the clen is totally bunk.  I will say that the customer rep that I dealt with (Gary)  was great and I believe he has no idea that the products are garbage...


----------



## gamma (May 22, 2011)

patrickjfanning said:


> I also got some liquid Levitra and nothing at all. Ive read the clen is totally bunk. I will say that the customer rep that I dealt with (Gary) was great and I believe he has no idea that the products are garbage...


   Or His jus a good salesman


----------



## patrickjfanning (May 22, 2011)

gamma said:


> Or His just a good salesman


Yeah, it definitely possible.  But I'm gonna give him the benefit of the doubt. I think they leave the customer reps in the dark...​


----------



## hawkcmc (May 25, 2011)

Is it the source is bunk or that HGH Frag itself is pointless?


----------



## Jorsn (May 26, 2011)

Precision Peptides = Crap!! 

You're only using 250mcg a day? Okay, You aren't going to lose any fat with a small dose like that. And by the way... I hope you're fasting during this period as in doing fasted cardio, exercise or working out. Just taking a dose and not being active wont do crap for you. The fact that you have bunk frag isn't going to help either. If you really want to get rid of some fat then do 800mcg-1mg per day, Yes per day. I'm talking about days that you're active. Non work out days you could still dose as much but it's kind of a waste IMO. Okay, so you would dose it every 3 to 4 hours, preferably 4 to 5 times a day. Yes I know this sounds expensive, But doing this for 6 weeks and you should yield some pretty good gains... Depending on your diet and training. Everything I have ever read about Frag says it is absolutely useless unless your in a fasted state. By fasting I mean like an 18-20 hour fast or longer if you can handle it. I fast twice a week and I love it, It gets easier after the 3rd or 4th time. If you can't handle the long period of fasting but still want to lose fat then look into Ipamorelin/MOD GRF 1-29 combo. BTW i'm no peptides expert, But i've been studying them everyday now for about 6 months so I have a pretty good understanding for them. So don't believe everything you read(not that I would lie to you) on these forums, Do your own research. I'm sorry to hear that you got your Frag through Precision Peptides because you definitely got ripped out.

BTW there is only one peptide company that I absolutely trust and I know for a fact that their peptides are 100% American made peptides and they actually work... But they aren't a sponsor so i'm not going to promote them on here. Do a quick google search, read some reviews from multiple forums and you should be able to figure it out. HINT: They aren't a Northern company.


----------



## patrickjfanning (May 26, 2011)

Jorsn said:


> Precision Peptides = Crap!!
> 
> You're only using 250mcg a day? Okay, You aren't going to lose any fat with a small dose like that. And by the way... I hope you're fasting during this period as in doing fasted cardio, exercise or working out. Just taking a dose and not being active wont do crap for you. The fact that you have bunk frag isn't going to help either. If you really want to get rid of some fat then do 800mcg-1mg per day, Yes per day. I'm talking about days that you're active. Non work out days you could still dose as much but it's kind of a waste IMO. Okay, so you would dose it every 3 to 4 hours, preferably 4 to 5 times a day. Yes I know this sounds expensive, But doing this for 6 weeks and you should yield some pretty good gains... Depending on your diet and training. Everything I have ever read about Frag says it is absolutely useless unless your in a fasted state. By fasting I mean like an 18-20 hour fast or longer if you can handle it. I fast twice a week and I love it, It gets easier after the 3rd or 4th time. If you can't handle the long period of fasting but still want to lose fat then look into Ipamorelin/MOD GRF 1-29 combo. BTW i'm no peptides expert, But i've been studying them everyday now for about 6 months so I have a pretty good understanding for them. So don't believe everything you read(not that I would lie to you) on these forums, Do your own research. I'm sorry to hear that you got your Frag through Precision Peptides because you definitely got ripped out.
> 
> BTW there is only one peptide company that I absolutely trust and I know for a fact that their peptides are 100% American made peptides and they actually work... But they aren't a sponsor so i'm not going to promote them on here. Do a quick google search, read some reviews from multiple forums and you should be able to figure it out. HINT: They aren't a Northern company.


I'll look. Just for the record, I'm doing 250mcg twice a day. But I wasn't fasting. I hear so many diferent things as far as how to use it. I'm gonna do more research.  So, next time I'm not waisting my time and money....


----------



## Jorsn (May 26, 2011)

patrickjfanning said:


> I'll look. Just for the record, I'm doing 250mcg twice a day. But I wasn't fasting. I hear so many diferent things as far as how to use it. I'm gonna do more research.  So, next time I'm not waisting my time and money....



500mcg isn't all that bad. I think doing your own research is the best idea. Just remember that 99% of the forums are going to pimp a certain peptide companies products. They will make all kinds of bogus claims, But it's because they are a forum sponsor. So don't always believe what you read and make sure you do plenty of research.


----------



## Movin_weight (May 26, 2011)

you have to fast or do cardio after pinning frag to get any fat loss. Frag increases the breakdown of fatty acids, but if your not giving your body a chance to burn them off... they just get re-deposited somewhere else.

I had bad luck with precision... cheap chinease made peptides, so maybe your shit was bunk, or maybe you just weren't running it right


----------



## Dr. Tox (May 27, 2011)

Check out my posts on frag. Take you back to the lock and key model- gen. Chen I .
What I am getting at is that the body can not uptake a fragment of hgh. The receptor is not designed that way. In theory it looks great to isolate the part of the sequence that promotes fat loss, but clinically has no value.


----------



## patrickjfanning (May 27, 2011)

Movin_weight said:


> you have to fast or do cardio after pinning frag to get any fat loss. Frag increases the breakdown of fatty acids, but if your not giving your body a chance to burn them off... they just get re-deposited somewhere else.
> 
> I had bad luck with precision... cheap chinease made peptides, so maybe your shit was bunk, or maybe you just weren't running it right


 Agreed....  I have 10, 250mcg's left.  I'm gonna make sure I wait to use till 30min pre work out.  Then I'll know for sure which one it was....   Thanks..


----------

